# Decoding the VIN...



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just curious...does GM start each model year with the sequence number part of the VIN at 000001, or will the sequence continue for a model from the previous year?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Just curious...does GM start each model year with the sequence number part of the VIN at 000001, or will the sequence continue for a model from the previous year?


...no, the Production Sequence/Serial Number starts at *1*00001; each year is unique.

...see this earlier thread about VIN's: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/565-how-read-your-vin.html#post4131

...here's GM's 2012 model year VIN: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard%202012%20car.pdf


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've read how to decode the VIN...but I have read that some vin sequence numbers do not "reset" from one model year to the next. I guess Chevy does....any idea why the 6 digit sequence has a leading "1"...?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did you read the GM 2012 VIN information provided?

...it says on page 7 of 11 (lower righthand corner):

*"12~17: SEQUENCE NUMBER*: Consecutive 6-digit number, number starting each new model year with 100001."


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...did you read the GM 2012 VIN information provided?
> Sure did...I can decode the VIN using this key...thanks!
> 
> ...it says on page 7 of 11 (lower righthand corner):
> ...


At this point I am just curious as to "why" the leading "1"...obviously, the first car off the production line is not the one hundred thousand-th and one car for the year?? So it would appear that the last "5" digits are the actual/real serial number of the car rolling off the line.


----------

